# Long term rental Paphos or Larnaca



## greiga (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,
Im looking for a long term rental in Paphos or Larnaca area, just thought i would try here to see if anybody could help point me in the right direction. Good budget for the right property. 

Min 2 bedrooms, ideally 3
Furnished
High specification

Many Thanks

Ali


----------

